# Losi mini peak charger



## rib514 (Sep 1, 2004)

Ive got a Team Losi mini peak detection charger #LOSB1206. This is an A/C charger that charges 5 to 6 cell NiCd and NiMH batteries for the losi mini t or HPI micro or even receiver packs. The charger is NIB. I would like $10 plus shipping and any paypal costs. I will ship anywhere. If you would like a picture let me know via email.


----------

